

Kindle Fire Requires 22 Steps to Take a Screenshot - yottabyte47
http://www.pigsgourdsandwikis.com/2011/11/taking-screenshots-with-kindle-fire.html
via &#60;a href="http://daringfireball.net/"&#62;Daring Fireball&#60;/a&#62;
======
negrera
I want to love the Kindle Fire (just like a bunch of people do). But from a
technical standpoint, $200 can't hold up to the iPad (although they are still
overpriced--the iPads that is ;). The load times on the Fire are quite slow,
the physical package is a bit iffy (and that's compared to the slimmer iPad
2), and the overall UX is just not too friendly....it is definitely an
improvement, and if you want a 'sexier' cheaper tablet-esque option...this is
a good choice--but it's not a tablet in totality.

